# Windowed borderless, can't alt-tab without another window..



## bitsane (Sep 23, 2016)

Whenever I am in a game, windowed borderless, I can't alt-tab out unless there is a tab open on the same monitor as I am playing on. Clicking on my second monitor screen also won't make the taskbar appear.

Before upgrading to windows 10 (from windows 7), I could always tab out easily, or click on my second monitor, and the taskbar on my main screen would appear.

Is there an option, or setting I have to change? Or have they removed this feature from windows?

Hoping someone has any suggestions or answers, it would be greatly apprectiated.

Peace!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What do you mean by "Borderless" window, could it be that you have this window open in FULL screen?


----------



## bitsane (Sep 23, 2016)

DaveA said:


> What do you mean by "Borderless" window, could it be that you have this window open in FULL screen?


Basically all games nowadays have this option called "fake fullscreen" or "borderless window", it balances the trade-off between running in fullscreen, and running a game in windowed mode. Which then again, makes it easier to tab out of a game and multitask. Problem is, after upgrading to windows 10, neither simply tabbing out without having another window open, or clicking the second monitor works (taskbar would usually show when you did this on windows 7).


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then I would say that these games need to do a update for the Windows 10 Creator interface.


----------

